# Critique Pumpkin Please.



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

bumppp


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

bump?
nobody wants to look?


----------



## iloveindi (Jul 7, 2010)

keep your heels down, hun if you fall of you want your foot to come right out, so you wont be dragged.


----------



## iloveindi (Jul 7, 2010)

*off 
sorry! haha


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The only conformation shot is blurry so I can not comment much on that.

You and your pony are very cute together.


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

okay!! understood. heels down and cute horse!  thanks. sorry the confo shot is a cell pic... :/ how does he look over that rainbow jump? i think his knees look good. and is there anything that anybody can see about his neck, head, or legs in the photo where he is in the pink saddle pad? also are my reins always too long?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you want a conformaton critique, I suggest getting some pics taken from the side of him squared up (with all four feet lined up and none outstretched). Pics like this are good:










He looks confident over jumps, though I won't judge him much there as I'm just getting into English and just learning about jumping.

I LOVE his head, it's gorgeous. His stripe, his eyes, the shape of his head....Lol I just love it!


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

aww thank you!!
I, too, love his face. He has huge gentle eyes that just melt you from the inside out. Its hard to tell that he had a rough start to life.


also, he doesnt really LOOK like a QH either. he doesnt have the funky little head.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe he is Quarter/Arabian mix? His head looks a little bit dished in.


----------



## iloveindi (Jul 7, 2010)

the reins dont look to long to me. 
but the saddle and the saddlepad look to far back. when you are putting the saddle-pad on it very tip of it should be equal with his shoulder. So just take your hand and slide it from the edge of the pad down, if its not in half of his withers than its not right 
~hope i explained that good~LOL


----------



## iloveindi (Jul 7, 2010)

*take out it, and put the
sorry!


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

GraciesMom said:


> Maybe he is Quarter/Arabian mix? His head looks a little bit dished in.


 
I have no idea, I dont know anything about his past or blood lines or training or ANYTHING!! haha I was told he is a quarter horse... but im not even sure. he looks nothing like a qh.. to me anyway.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

GraciesMom said:


> Maybe he is Quarter/Arabian mix? His head looks a little bit dished in.


No, that's a QH all the way. There's no dish at all to his profile. None.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Very cute pony! (Or hony, I can't tell.) By looking at the pictures, I think you'd get a better ride out of your horse if you worked on getting him bent on your inside rein ever so slightly while working on engaging his hind end and back. The fact that your horse's upper neck is overdeveloped compared to his lower neck tells me this. Working from the back to the front will help his form and strength over fences as well.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Not every Quarter horse has a funky little head. I dislike those "babydoll" heads that breeders are trying to pass off as breed standard- I prefer a normal looking, proportionate head.

To me he looks like a quarter horse.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

A quarter horse should have a nicely refined head...which, from what I can tell, he does. 

Over all, he looks like a decently conformed boy, but it's hard to tell given that the pics aren't the greatest for confo critique.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

A nicely refined head yes, but not look like someone stuck a welsh pony's head onto a horses body. 

I think he has a nice looking head. =)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Draftrider, I agree with you and totally understand what you are saying.

The QH head has done the 'if a little is good a lot is better' thing, like so many other things in life (like the peanut roller, if their head down a little is good then having it down a lot is better).

It looks silly having those itty bitty tiny heads on those tank bodies.

The OPs horse has a lovely head for his body.


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

kerplop said:


> Very cute pony! (Or hony, I can't tell.) By looking at the pictures, I think you'd get a better ride out of your horse if you worked on getting him bent on your inside rein ever so slightly while working on engaging his hind end and back. The fact that your horse's upper neck is overdeveloped compared to his lower neck tells me this. Working from the back to the front will help his form and strength over fences as well.


 
he actually is a horse, i just re-measured him  and his neck is over developed because he is a cribber


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Draftrider, I agree with you and totally understand what you are saying.
> 
> The QH head has done the 'if a little is good a lot is better' thing, like so many other things in life (like the peanut roller, if their head down a little is good then having it down a lot is better).
> 
> ...


 aww thanks! It turns out that hes an appendix and nobody decided to tell me that when i bought him *facepalm*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Interesting that he's an Appendix, since I don't see any TB in him at all.

Is he actually _registered_ or is that just what someone told you?


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

It seems like maybe he's not tucking his legs up very well over the jumps...


----------



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

Cute horse! He does look a bit lazy with his legs in 2/3 jumping photos - perhaps some gridwork can tighten those knees up.  Otherwise he looks good from those pictures - I agree though he does have a gorgeous head!


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Interesting that he's an Appendix, since I don't see any TB in him at all.
> 
> Is he actually _registered_ or is that just what someone told you?


 
yup apparently hes a registered appendix.:?


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

ChristianCowgirl said:


> It seems like maybe he's not tucking his legs up very well over the jumps...


thats because he despises jumps under 3ft and refuses to tuck unless the jumps are big haha he just is sooo lazy over small jumps


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

aussiegirl1989 said:


> Cute horse! He does look a bit lazy with his legs in 2/3 jumping photos - perhaps some gridwork can tighten those knees up.  Otherwise he looks good from those pictures - I agree though he does have a gorgeous head!


 
thanks!! he kind of refuses to tuck unless the jump is above 3 feet. hes super lazy over little fences and is like "Mom, can we do bigger jumps noowww plleeeaaasssseeee?" haha YOU SHOULD SEE HIM OVER CROSS RAILS!!:lol:


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

i think he is very pretty..errr, well handsome lol : )


----------



## eventing101 (Jul 10, 2010)

Maybe he is a Quarter/Arabian. I definetly see Arabian in his head on the last shot


----------

